# Mead makers in/near Gippsland



## knot_gillty (29/3/17)

Hi all, not sure if many look in the "welcome" and "introduction" sections so I thought I'd post here too. I'm extremely new to the concept of home brewing let alone brewing mead. As yet I haven't even got a kit or anything to brew in (will have in the next week or so). I'm curious to see if there's any Gippsland or nearby Mead makers. I have had a couple of replies through my other thread but thought I'd post here as this is where most of you would probably look. 

What I'd like to do is maybe get together with someone, see how it happens, pick their brain etc. I'm really looking forward to actually starting to make mead, not sure the missus is so keen though...

I live in Trafalgar if that helps. I've also bought a few tubs of honey from the Foster farmers market but that was for food consumption. Delicious honeys so I'd probably use those guys. 

Cheers,
Gilly


----------



## rahfair (11/4/17)

Check out this blokes website:
He also has all his recipies converted from large scale batches down to 5 gal batches and a whole heap of good info:
http://www.groennfell.com/blog/category/articles

Basic brewing podcast also did an interview with him called Best Mead Practices I believe. Heaps of stuff there worth ckecking out.

Best of luck!


----------

